# Azureus Dart Frogs



## Ghostie (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok I should have started my own herp thread I guess instead of a bunch.

Here's my little dart froggies. They are the Azureus blue and white and black ones. I can't get a good picture though.

The only maintenance they require is a repti-sun 2.0 light bulb, melanogaster fruit flies and high humidity. The light is also good for growing the live sheet moss in their tank. The sheet moss carries bacterium that went into the substrate too. The frog feces fertilizes the substrate and the bacterium eat the rest of it so I never really have to clean their cage. There is also a bromeliad plant which they love the chill in the center of it.

I also like to provide them a short height water dish full of clean distilled water so they can "take a bath" and wash all the dirt off of them that they get. They show me they love the bath by chillin' in it all day when most people recommend your dart frogs have no water. No way! They love the water but you have to keep it shallow or they can drown!

Will have to take one out and get a better picture one day but I try not to handle them.

I changed the water in the dish right after the picture, btw. The little coconut is their house. They go in there and peep out the door all the time. It's funny. They are cool to watch them eat too, they have a tongue like a chameleon.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 12, 2010)

I borrowed this picture from Wikipedia to show you what they look like since I can't get a good enough picture while in front of their lighting.

It's so weird how their middle rear toes are always tapping like a typewriter. I was told it is to attract prey.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 12, 2010)

In this picture you can see their hydroball layer. This is used as a reservoir to keep the live moss and substrate wet. I never really have to add more water, I just dump the dish water into the tank before replacing it and it keeps it up. You can also see the bromeliad plant a bit better and their light fixture.

I have a ghost mantis set up with substrate just like this and he is doing well!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

I love dart frogs. They are super neat!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 12, 2010)

That is awesome. I've always wanted to get some dart frogs. Nice setup.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 15, 2010)

nice pic's i love them so much i will have to post my pics up now


----------

